# 2010 Touareg LUX Limited Sapphire Blue



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

Back to the forums after a long break. My 2004 Touareg transmission gave out and I decided to trade up. 
I have a 2010 Touareg LUX Limited Sapphire Blue, with the Premium Technologie Package, on the way due next week. I looked through the forums and could not find any pictures of the Sapphire Blue or other LUX Limited editions. Anybody else that can share or point me to the any photos? I have read all the available specs and seen photos from the press release in black, but looking for owner photos and comments.
Also interested in RNS-510 user experience with the iPhone and iPod integration. Seen a fair amount of posts when they first came out, but none more recent with the voice control and bluetooth integration.
Will post pictures of mine as soon as it arrives. 
Good to be back,
Jeff


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

Definitely get some pictures, I can't remember anyone who has a Sapphire Blue here... Also one of the top forum contributors, Jay Pichardo, has a great blog that has a bunch of videos of the RNS and different things you can do with it, including iPhone integration. It can be found at askavwsalesguy.com


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (veedubmac)*

Great link, Thanks! Will definitely post photos as soon as it arrives.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (themacnut)*

Gas or TDI?


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (Yeti35)*

Gas. Considered TDI and Air Suspension, but came down to what was available for the Blue LUX Edition model for cars in inventory.


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: 2010 Touareg LUX Limited Sapphire Blue (themacnut)*

Congrats on the purchase
Sapphire Blue was the hardest color to track down imo, it was very much a love or hate color for many. It is also the only color to get the metalic silver trim pieces on the lower section of the bumper on the Lux Limited Cars...And not to mention that 'dark engine spin' only comes with Sapphire Blue.
Here are a few shots to help make the wait easier










































_Modified by AsianDude at 10:06 PM 4-25-2010_


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: 2010 Touareg LUX Limited Sapphire Blue (AsianDude)*

Great photos, thanks. Had a 2008 R32 which is a similar blue to the sapphire. Reminds of the R50 Touareg from a few years ago. Very unique. Read a production number of just under 2000 total LUX Limited for 2010 in the US (Not confirmed). Seems Sapphire blue is fairly rare. Think I am going to like it.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i wish they offered that interior and paint option... and those wheels... 
I have something similar but with 5 spoke 20's... and that stupid wood trim instead of that nice black aluminium... 
Very nice looking car...


----------



## fincher (Jan 5, 2004)

Looks sweet!


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *fincher* »_Looks sweet!


x2


----------



## FauxR32 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: 2010 Touareg LUX Limited Sapphire Blue (AsianDude)*

Very sweet.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: 2010 Touareg LUX Limited Sapphire Blue (FauxR32)*

Thanks for all who posted pictures to tie me over until my Touareg arrived. Picked it up yesterday. Wow what a difference between my old 2004 and this new one. Love the Sapphire Blue and two tone interior. Here are a few pictures. Mods will begin shortly....


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: 2010 Touareg LUX Limited Sapphire Blue (themacnut)*

Here a few more pictures showing the comparison of the 2008 R32 Blue and the 2010 Touareg Sapphire Blue.


----------



## Cubs2k (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: 2010 Touareg LUX Limited Sapphire Blue (themacnut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themacnut* »_Back to the forums after a long break. My 2004 Touareg transmission gave out and I decided to trade up. 
Jeff

Hi Jeff...
I;ve got an 04 also....75k miles.....deciding to either upgrade or hold with an extended warranty.
Can you tell me about your transmission failure.....that seems to be my biggest fear and I noticed some anomilies after a long drive this past weekend.
Jeff


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: 2010 Touareg LUX Limited Sapphire Blue (Cubs2k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cubs2k* »_
Hi Jeff...
I;ve got an 04 also....75k miles.....deciding to either upgrade or hold with an extended warranty.
Can you tell me about your transmission failure.....that seems to be my biggest fear and I noticed some anomilies after a long drive this past weekend.
Jeff

My symptoms were specific to a high rev shifting from 4th to 5th gear. Removal of the pan showed metal fragments. I saw a few other posts with failed transmissions in this mileage range for 04's, but don't know how common this is. Have it checked as soon as possible if you feel anything out of the ordinary. Could be a number of things, including much simpler, and less expensive fixes, then a replacement of the transmission which was required in my case.


----------



## 08VWEGG (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: 2010 Touareg LUX Limited Sapphire Blue (themacnut)*

CONGRATS!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif This car is A-MAZING! I can't imagine what it was like to go from your 04 to a brand new LUX Limited. You deserve it. Thanks for all you have contributed to the Treg community over the years. I hope that you continue updating your website w/ the new ride. The interior has to be one of the best interiors of all time w/ the two-tone and trim.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: 2010 Touareg LUX Limited Sapphire Blue (08VWEGG)*

Thank you sir!


----------



## garibaldo (Jul 10, 2004)

Congrats on this car, this is a beauty.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

themacnut said:


> ...Reminds of the R50 Touareg


Ditto; looks just like the Australian R50 v10TDI posted here -- congratulations! :beer:


----------



## dubberboy (Apr 4, 2009)

*I have a 2010 lux limited*

I just got a 2010 lux limited pkg V6 TDI and it looks identical to yours outside, except its black! I tried uploading pics on here, but seem to be having issues doing so. I noticed your pics and was curious to how you got them on here. Nice pics too, love the sapphire blue!


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

You have to upload them to an online hosting site since they don't allow pic storage on the forum servers.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

A few more photos of Wheels and stereo upgrades.

Wheels
20x10 ET44 replacing my factory 20" wheels. Wheels are from eurotechwheels.com (USARIM)

Stereo
-Factory RNS-510 head unit
-Audison Bit One Processor (Factory head unit de-EQ, digital crossover and processor, allows high level of EQ tuning via laptop)
-JL Audio 900W 5 channel AMP (HD900/5, 100W x4 (Components), 500W x1 (Sub))
-JL Audio 13.5" Thin Line Sub (13TW5-3)
Focal K2P (Front) and Focal KR (Rear) speakers


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

Last 2 photos. Cleaned up and better lighting.


----------



## schubie (Mar 26, 2009)

Man, I hate having to mount a front license plate!


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

schubie said:


> Man, I hate having to mount a front license plate!


You have not mounted it yet?


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

I think his point is the dealer mounted the front plate holder on his, and he would have preferred they not. I made sure they did not mount mine as I like the clean look. I reminded the sales guy 4 times before my car hit the dealerership.


----------



## schubie (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah, that's it. I was just reminded how clean and sharp Tregs look without the clutter of a front plate.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

themacnut said:


> I think his point is the dealer mounted the front plate holder on his, and he would have preferred they not. I made sure they did not mount mine as I like the clean look. I reminded the sales guy 4 times before my car hit the dealerership.


I think his point more was that fact he is in a two plate state and really has no choice but to mount it. I am in the same boat as him and have to run a front plate. Was funny since the salesman, which was the sameone as Schubie, kept asking me if I was sure I wanted it mounted.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

do u still have the OEM wheels?


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

Yes, but keeping them. Touareg is a 3 year lease.


----------



## CITTHRU (Mar 29, 2004)

yvrnycracer said:


> do u still have the OEM wheels?





themacnut said:


> Yes, but keeping them. Touareg is a 3 year lease.



Put them back on! Those do nothing for that vehicle.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

I dont like your wheels either.


----------



## Calinada (Nov 29, 2005)

Stock limited wheels ftw :beer:


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

Ok I will put them back on.  Maybe after the H&R springs go on next week.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

Chrome was a bit to flashy for me. If you are interested in the 20" Chrome rims with sensors and tires, PM me. I will make you a good deal. 

A few more pictures. H&R springs installed, 1.5" lower.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

those wheels look so much better than the chrome ones!!!


----------

